# Feedback for my Art :)



## MrUnecht

Here are three Images and I need some Feedback 

























*For the last one I made a video on youtube: 



*


----------



## CrystalRose38

I'm no critic, but I really like how you have captured the realism and shape on the hands. The first is probably my favourite.

Kind regards,

Crystal


----------



## just

I am a critic. The level of realism is that of the Sunday comics. I am not trying to be cruel. I am calling it like it is. The hands are outlined and have a minimum shading that doesn't capture the essence of realism.


----------



## CrystalRose38

just said:


> I am a critic. The level of realism is that of the Sunday comics. I am not trying to be cruel. I am calling it like it is. The hands are outlined and have a minimum shading that doesn't capture the essence of realism.


Don't bother to sugar coat your comments, or to consider the artist's feeling when reviewing their work! It might be the best I've seen, I tend to live by the motto that any comments/feedback should be in a language that I'd want to receive.


----------



## just

There is nothing wrong with the language I used.


----------



## Abdushakur

CrystalRose38 said:


> Don't bother to sugar coat your comments, or to consider the artist's feeling when reviewing their work! It might be the best I've seen, I tend to live by the motto that any comments/feedback should be in a language that I'd want to receive.


In regards to the user "Just"'s 'critique' he is free to critique art as he feels, either sugar coating it, or substituting the sugar with lack of eloquence and actual feedback.

In regards to your response, you have to understand that art critique is not intended to make an artist feel good about their work. The purpose is to weed out the artists from the non-artists. Meaning, that a strong critique is taken for what it is by the artist seeking to advance in their work, while the non-artist with a modicum of technique and skill [yet, lacking subject or composition] takes it personally and becomes emotional. The purpose of art critique is to help an aspiring artist evolve, "molly-coddling" an aspiring artist is detrimental to their evolution and creativity as artists and in general to their psyche as a human being.

Growing up, when I attended art school and classes and other programs, the critiques were harsh. Many students cried, few could handle them emotionally and eventually gave up either striving to become better or altogether. The few that persevered are those that were not fazed by the words but who embraced them in order to reflect on why they received such harsh criticisms.

As for the OP's work, then no, the hand does not look real in the least. As "Just" has stated, it has [black] outlines that do not exist on the human form. The hand is a cartoon representation of a human hand, and there is nothing wrong with this if the work is intended to be a cartoonish.

Also, for the OP, I do not think they should get much ahead of themselves, at this level at least, and begin to make tutorials. Rather, focus on honing your technique and skill if you are striving for realism, but if this is specifically a personal style you want to teach, then, continue what you are doing, and do not listen to me or anyone.


----------



## MrUnecht

Abdushakur said:


> In regards to the user "Just"'s 'critique' he is free to critique art as he feels, either sugar coating it, or substituting the sugar with lack of eloquence and actual feedback.
> 
> In regards to your response, you have to understand that art critique is not intended to make an artist feel good about their work. The purpose is to weed out the artists from the non-artists. Meaning, that a strong critique is taken for what it is by the artist seeking to advance in their work, while the non-artist with a modicum of technique and skill [yet, lacking subject or composition] takes it personally and becomes emotional. The purpose of art critique is to help an aspiring artist evolve, "molly-coddling" an aspiring artist is detrimental to their evolution and creativity as artists and in general to their psyche as a human being.
> 
> Growing up, when I attended art school and classes and other programs, the critiques were harsh. Many students cried, few could handle them emotionally and eventually gave up either striving to become better or altogether. The few that persevered are those that were not fazed by the words but who embraced them in order to reflect on why they received such harsh criticisms.
> 
> As for the OP's work, then no, the hand does not look real in the least. As "Just" has stated, it has [black] outlines that do not exist on the human form. The hand is a cartoon representation of a human hand, and there is nothing wrong with this if the work is intended to be a cartoonish.
> 
> Also, for the OP, I do not think they should get much ahead of themselves, at this level at least, and begin to make tutorials. Rather, focus on honing your technique and skill if you are striving for realism, but if this is specifically a personal style you want to teach, then, continue what you are doing, and do not listen to me or anyone.


All the critic is fine, i want to improve so no harm 

I know the Hands doesnt like that real  never stated it as that

I also made no Tutorial just a speedpaint...

And I try to improve so thanks for your comment 

Heres something new:


----------



## CrystalRose38

Abdushakur said:


> In regards to the user "Just"'s 'critique' he is free to critique art as he feels, either sugar coating it, or substituting the sugar with lack of eloquence and actual feedback.
> 
> In regards to your response, you have to understand that art critique is not intended to make an artist feel good about their work. The purpose is to weed out the artists from the non-artists. Meaning, that a strong critique is taken for what it is by the artist seeking to advance in their work, while the non-artist with a modicum of technique and skill [yet, lacking subject or composition] takes it personally and becomes emotional. The purpose of art critique is to help an aspiring artist evolve, "molly-coddling" an aspiring artist is detrimental to their evolution and creativity as artists and in general to their psyche as a human being.
> 
> Growing up, when I attended art school and classes and other programs, the critiques were harsh. Many students cried, few could handle them emotionally and eventually gave up either striving to become better or altogether. The few that persevered are those that were not fazed by the words but who embraced them in order to reflect on why they received such harsh criticisms.
> 
> As for the OP's work, then no, the hand does not look real in the least. As "Just" has stated, it has [black] outlines that do not exist on the human form. The hand is a cartoon representation of a human hand, and there is nothing wrong with this if the work is intended to be a cartoonish.
> 
> Also, for the OP, I do not think they should get much ahead of themselves, at this level at least, and begin to make tutorials. Rather, focus on honing your technique and skill if you are striving for realism, but if this is specifically a personal style you want to teach, then, continue what you are doing, and do not listen to me or anyone.


Can I just check, are you a moderator/administrator?


----------



## Abdushakur

CrystalRose38 said:


> Can I just check, are you a moderator/administrator?


Perhaps one day, but no, I am not an admin or a mod. I do not understand your question in relation to the topic being discussed.


----------



## MrUnecht




----------



## just

MrUnecht said:


>



You are not helping your case.


----------



## MrUnecht

Which case? I draw for fun what i like...


----------



## Abdushakur

just said:


> You are not helping your case.


What case would that be?


----------

